# 55 gallon hap/peacock tank?



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

So I want to do a apecies tank with preferably a type of Hap but im willing to do peacocks if I can't do haps. I've been researching online and there are three species of haps I have narrowed it down too which are Sciaenochromis fryeri , Copadichromis borleyi, and Copadichromis azureus. If I can get any of these haps what ratios should i aim for?, what diet should I feed them?, what growth rate should I expect?, and could I possibly put two males in one tank?

If I can't put haps in this tank I have two species of peacocks I am considering which are Aulonocara maulana and Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara Flametail". Again what ratios should I aim for?, what diet should I feed them?, what growth can I expect?, and could I possibly put two males in one tank?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i find all three of them kind of on the larger side for a 55


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay then can I do the peacocks?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

well the azureus might work, also check out the Copadichromis trewavasae

either of the two peacocks will be fine

i would do 1 male to 5-6 females, the more females the better, single males, the second male will only cause problems and would not add color

nls is perfectly fine for all these


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks.

I really wanted the red empress but I know they get big which is why azureus was in thre too. I do like trewavasae also but I was trying to narrow the list down. I would really want to keep azureus or trewavasae if possible. I know adding extra males probably wasn't going to happen but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

why are you doing a species only tank?

are you plaining on breeding them?

If not and i could be totally off here but i think you might enjoy an all male peacock tank. It would be a little more work in getting the fish to jive togther but a 55g all male peacock is very duable.

If you did want babies then i just think you might get bored with only one nice looking fish and then several plain fish uness you are planning on breeding and distributing fry. In that case then a 55g would be a great breeding tank.

Like i said i could be totally off but i just dont want to see you waste a 55g on something you might get bored with in a few months down the line.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I like seeing the breeding activity of fish wish is why I wanted to do the species tank. An all male peacock or hap tank would be great but would I really get the same amount of flaring and show from the males which is what im most interested in?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

throw in 5 yallow labs to add more color and a second breeding group


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> I like seeing the breeding activity of fish wish is why I wanted to do the species tank. An all male peacock or hap tank would be great but would I really get the same amount of flaring and show from the males which is what im most interested in?


I have a 55 all male hap/peacock tank which is kickin! (thanks Dykemyster...wherever you are!)
Anyhow, they're always displaying and "showing off" by dancing in the sand, flaring, facing off etc. I haven't run into any problems yet, and as someone posted earlier, it is a little bit of a chore to figure out the right mix, but very worth it IMO.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> throw in 5 yallow labs to add more color and a second breeding group


I don't think I can add a second breeding group because peacock and hap females look so similar right?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yellow labs are mbuna, the chances of cross breeding is pretty low, it's probably one of the best breeding mixes you can get, and both sexes of yellow labs look the same, so more color less drab, it will counter act the drab peacock/hap females


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

tripnbili said:


> rrcoolj said:
> 
> 
> > I like seeing the breeding activity of fish wish is why I wanted to do the species tank. An all male peacock or hap tank would be great but would I really get the same amount of flaring and show from the males which is what im most interested in?
> ...


I will definatly look into an all male tank then. We will see. I have to do some research. Ideally I would like two or three breeding groups in one tank so I could see multiple males showing off to multiple females or multiple males of one species and multiple females but I don't think that's possible so maybe the all male tank is another alternative.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> yellow labs are mbuna, the chances of cross breeding is pretty low, it's probably one of the best breeding mixes you can get, and both sexes of yellow labs look the same, so more color less drab, it will counter act the drab peacock/hap females


I would preferable like to keep the tank strictly hap/peacock.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't see why, but then i would go all male, or single species


----------



## tripnbili (Sep 6, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> I will definatly look into an all male tank then. We will see. I have to do some research. Ideally I would like two or three breeding groups in one tank so I could see multiple males showing off to multiple females or multiple males of one species and multiple females but I don't think that's possible so maybe the all male tank is another alternative.


Actually as suggested, the yellow labs throw in some more color AND some breeding activity. You could throw some of them in an all male tank and see how it works...worked fine for me so far.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I already have yellow labs in my mbuna tank so that's one of the reasons why.


----------

